# Pregnant Cat Scraping Bum Across Floor



## belle&beau (Oct 13, 2009)

Hello all,
Ive taken in a pregnant stray well ive taken her in since she was a kitten really,
she went away for a few weeks and came back to my doorstep pregnant and in a bad way,ive managed to sort her out shes very healthy now (according to the vet) but recentley shes been suffering from loose stools which i thought may of been worms,
sorted her out with some panacur granules day before last and 
now shes still having loose stool but dragging her bottom all over the floor ive had to keep her in the outhouse(easy clean floor) for the past 2hours,

any reason shes doing this Ive read maybe worms or could it be the on set of labour

P.S

shes due this week anytime

Ta,
Garry


----------



## belle&beau (Oct 13, 2009)

anyone?:frown:


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

I can't give you advice on her as I always end up with stray toms!! How old do you think she is now???


----------



## belle&beau (Oct 13, 2009)

short of a year around same age as my others


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

And shes put on weight right?? I would think if she has'nt been done she is then! Can you take her to an rspca vet or a rescue centre who will rehome her and kittens if any?? Instead of you struggling with her with the runs.


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

hi ya i have 3 cats , 2 that are pregnant and one that isnt ... one thats pregnant and the one that isnt do this ... all cats been wormed reg , vets checked stools etc .. and decided my carpet is good for extra cleaning !! uck i know, but thats what he put it down too ...as both were/are free from worms , hope this helps  i on the other hand, am saving like mad to have wood floor put down !! :thumbup::thumbup:
julie x


----------



## belle&beau (Oct 13, 2009)

fluff i would do but shes got a place in my heart, i took her in when she was really bad thousands of flea's and malnourished and only a kitten!! i know theres some scum out there (or either she was feral) she used to stay for a few nights then go for a few i kinda class her as my own, my other two are fine, neutured,flea'd,wormed,
ive flea'd wormed and ive just got to get her spayed as soon as she gets her kittens weaned,

shes behaving very differentley compared to yesterday think they might be kittens tonight


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

any kittens?

its common for a queen to have the trotts in the lead up to labour. Usually its within the last few days before the birth so i'm guessing she is due anytime.

Any other signs of impending labour?

Nesting, milk, dropped belly, lack of kitten movement, lack of appetite etc

good luck


----------



## belle&beau (Oct 13, 2009)

no not really, shes alot tighter around the abdomen area, shes stopped scraping her bum across the floor for now,
seems alot better today she seamed quite lethargic yesterday

Thanks for the info


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

She's about ready to pop I think x


----------

